# More than one ccw at a time?



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

How many of you carry more than one gun at a time? If so, how do you arrange them for carry?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

i sometimes carry two now that i have an lc9 I put a 1911 iwb and lc9 in tru-spec pant cargo pocket's inside pocket


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, I've never considered it. I'm not exactly going to dual wield (to utilize gaming verbology) two pistols... if there's enough room for another firearm that may as well just be a place for extra mag's 

/2 cents


----------



## FloridiaGunGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

Does always having one in the glove box/console as well as in the pocket count as two? Or the one the wife has in her purse?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I very rarely carry more then one, almost never.
I always carry one, I just never tell anyone I have it on me

RCG


----------



## wrecker57 (Jan 3, 2012)

Considering my habits and where I go I figure my odds are pretty low that I'll ever be forced to draw my gun, therefore I only carry one.
I have considered it before and have carried two on my hip but I think I rather have one on my ankle and one on my hip IF I saw the need to carry more than one.

I think it all depends on your personal habits and the locations you visit.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

This Past weekend I carried 2 I had a Snub nose in a shoulder holster and had a compact Springfield Armory XD in a belly band holster 2 speedloaders in my jacket pocket and 2 mags in my back pocket Was walking around San Antonio River Walk at night. First time there didnt know what to expect lol.
JBarL


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

just one


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not that aggresive with the two gun carry. When in the Marines, two guns was ok, but now I really don't want two on.:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I only carry one.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If I were in law enforcement or in the military under combat conditions and the possibility of facing armed bad guys on a daily basis i'd sure consider a bug, but, having a single pistol that I rely upon works well for me in the civilian jungle.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I carry a Glock 19 and a Keltec P32. The P32 is always onboard whenever I leave the house and I usually add the Glock to that.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

One. Yiogo


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if i cant hit them with one, another one isnt gonna help anything


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

That's what grenades are for, but that's a whole different story..........only one..it's all you should ever need.......


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

If I do get that desperate, I will save up and buy an RPG, or as mentioned above, grenades. Heck maybe even a used tank! LOL


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I just carry one, but I was in a friend's office a while back, and he had three in the same drawer.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have several that I use as my primary carry SR9c, SR40c, SIG 229, 220, Kimber Ultra Carry II, and several different revolvers. But the one that I always have with me is My Ruger LCP. No matter what she's always in my pocket.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Most of the time only one, on hip or in pocket depending on what I have on. but in winter when it is to cold to leave coat open there is often a S&W 642 or Kel Tec P-11 in coat pocket(in a pocket holster) with the regular carry gun on hip under heavy coat.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Generally just carry one but I did have two on today. I had a Smith 640 in an ankle holster and later went out and added a .45 on my hip.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

just one, kimber 45 on my hip and 1 extra mag to help my balance so I can walk straight


----------

